# mice as PETS



## infinity

...and on that lovely topic of mice getting eaten (below) - thanks for that post :shock: Does anyone know where you can get them as pets?!... pet shops are a teeny tiny bit expensive so i was thinking maybe the people who sell them frozen could just resurect a few... or better yet, just don't freeze a few  

Any links/ websites etc? - I want something i can pet for a change


----------



## Yosei

Why not a hamster?


----------



## infinity

Hamsters are walking blobs... My reasons for not wanting guinea pigs was edited out of the last post but not a fan of them either :wink: - rabbits are too big and girly (no offense girls), and those manic chinchillas or whatever are just too perky- feel bad locking them up


----------



## Rick

Rats make good pets. They are like mice but much bigger. I would take rats over mice anyday.


----------



## infinity

yeah but then i'd e tempted to make a super-rat... the ones that are cat-sized running around parts of london... I like mice- they're more fun/playful, cuter and 'psychologically' - I feel they're cleaner...

So anyone know where I can get some?!


----------



## Obie

I'm with Rick, rats are the best rodent pets around. Mice are ok too. But hamsters are evil little things :evil: ! They can be very cranky and have to be kept alone since they attack each other.

There are a lot of clubs and organizations online for people who breed fancy rats and mice as pets. You can usually find breeders with babies available for adoption. I have a few Black Tan fancy mice I got that way. They are far superior to the lab mice and rats used as feeders. But whatever you do don't mention snakes around fancy rat people... They even sometimes want to see your house to make sure you don't have a snake before they will let you adopt :lol: (I sometimes do feed mine to my pythons...shhh).

http://www.miceandrats.com/

http://www.afrma.org/afrmalinks.htm (good int'l links)

http://www.justrats.com/breeders/


----------



## Jwonni

i had a hamster and she was lovely only bit me once and then was in the early days when i woke her by trying to grab her (i was a kid)

i would love a chinchila


----------



## the mantinator

i have mice as pets


----------



## OGIGA

I want to get some, but I'm a little concerned that they'll escape and reproduce like crazy. And if they don't escape, they'll reproduce like crazy and I won't know what to do with them.


----------



## padkison

We had a pet rat for awhile as a kid. Very calm and handleable. You won't get that from a mouse.



> Rats make good pets. They are like mice but much bigger. I would take rats over mice anyday.


----------



## the mantinator

kinda disgusting but my mice eats her babies :shock:


----------



## OGIGA

> kinda disgusting but my mice eats her babies :shock:


I heard that guinea pigs do that too. What's up with these rodents?!


----------



## Becky

> ...and on that lovely topic of mice getting eaten (below) - thanks for that post :shock: Does anyone know where you can get them as pets?!... pet shops are a teeny tiny bit expensive so i was thinking maybe the people who sell them frozen could just resurect a few... or better yet, just don't freeze a few  Any links/ websites etc? - I want something i can pet for a change


we have hundreds of mice if you're interested??

Don't think we have any boys left, but we have about 30 females lol

We're not far from you really.. maybe an hours drive? a little more perhaps..

Selling as my brother has now got into show mice rather than pet mice, so we need the space.. let me know


----------



## Becky

> kinda disgusting but my mice eats her babies :shock:


They only do that if the doe thinks something is wrong with the litter, if she thinks they are in danger, if she is stressed or if the babies smell like humans.. Mummy mice aren't silly.. they wouldn't kill them for no reason. It's simply to protect them


----------



## OGIGA

> kinda disgusting but my mice eats her babies :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> They only do that if the doe thinks something is wrong with the litter, if she thinks they are in danger, if she is stressed or if the babies smell like humans.. Mummy mice aren't silly.. they wouldn't kill them for no reason. It's simply to protect them
Click to expand...

What a way to protect them!


----------



## Peekaboo

I have a little hamster who started off with the name Fluffer-Nutter. Now I call him Hannibal. He used to have a brother. Do the math ....


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Ive got two mice, their like cows, white with lovely black blotches, but I prefer gerbil, they are certiainly smarter, and are much less smelly! Because they are desert animals their faeces is dry, and they require very little to drink, I only gave them water once or twice in four years! I gave them apple, carrot and rasins instead..they must have been ok, I kept them from 3days old and they are only supposed to live or 2.5 - 3 years!

Them were happy creatures!


----------



## OGIGA

Did you have them reproduce? I imagine that you had a ton of mice if you did.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

My parents are the only ones allowed to reproduce around here... :shock: :shock: :? *choff* joke! joke! :wink:


----------

